# Is Eats Actually Doing Us a Favor for Once?



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I know it is a rare occurrence, but I have to give UberEats credit when they do something above and beyond what they said they’d do. 

Specifically I am referring to Quests. Quests in my area often go from 5-10pm. I’ve had at least 4 occasions in the last few months where 10pm came and I didn’t qualify for a Quest (or the next level Quest).

Then I’d complete a delivery by 10:01pm to 10:30pm and, voila, the Quest bonus magically appeared in my account. On one occasion it was about an extra $40 or so.

Saturday night it was a double that I didn’t even accept til 9:55pm. I needed both deliveries for the Quest bonus. Delivery 1 was done at 10:19pm. Delivery 2 was completed at10:30pm. At exactly 10:30pm I got the bonus money.

The moral of the story is this- don’t give up on a Quest and go home early if you feel like you can’t quite make it by 10pm!
Keep plugging away- you too might find you get a bonus that you technically didn’t deserve!

I can’t believe I’m actually saying this, but thanks UberEats!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I think it goes by order time. If the order was placed at 9:59 it counts towards the quest.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

They're not giving out those 5pm-10pm anymore at least in my area, the last few days they didn't, maybe next week they will.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> They're not giving out those 5pm-10pm anymore at least in my area, the last few days they didn't, maybe next week they will.


Promotions are given out at the individual level, not the market level.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

so, that made you happy? How long did the happy feeling last? 🤣


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

You could be 2 short of the quest and as long as you accept a double right at 10pm and even if you finish it at 10:50 you will get paid for it.


Those eats quests would be difficult to complete if you had to finish your last delivery right at 10pm

but luckily every request you accept up until 1 minute past the deadline will count for that current quest

works the same for Lyft streak bonuses. You could do 2 streaks in one hour as long as you accept the 4th trip before the hour is over, then you can milk two streak bonuses out of it since sometimes the streak bonuses are straddled and usually run every other hour


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Promotions are given out at the individual level, not the market level.


I'm in a fb group of my area and I'm not the only one.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> I'm in a fb group of my area and I'm not the only one.


I believe that. Your promotions have stopped, not the markets. Uber gives promotions to the drivers that are not regulars.


----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

Uber marks the order time when the pax requested it. It’s trippy cause I start like at 0600 and will do all the orders that haven’t been picked up that were placed a while ago and when I look at the app it will show orders at 0430 when I picked it up at 0615.

maybe that’s why? Can’t imagine Uber helping you get any more money from them


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> I believe that. Your promotions have stopped, not the markets. Uber gives promotions to the drivers that are not regulars.
> 
> View attachment 593774


See the text above which says “This offer only applies to completed trips.” So if I get a delivery at 9:55pm that is needed for the Quest ending at 10pm, I haven’t even picked up by10pm- much less delivered.

So my theory was correct. UE is indeed doing us a favor for deliveries not done til up to 10:30pm or so.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> See the text above which says “This offer only applies to completed trips.” So if I get a delivery at 9:55pm that is needed for the Quest ending at 10pm, I haven’t even picked up by10pm- much less delivered.
> 
> So my theory was correct. UE is indeed doing us a favor for deliveries not done til up to 10:30pm or so.


The Completed Trips criteria is meant to exclude cancelled trips and non delivered. The promotion is based on order time not delivered time.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> See the text above which says “This offer only applies to completed trips.” So if I get a delivery at 9:55pm that is needed for the Quest ending at 10pm, I haven’t even picked up by10pm- much less delivered.
> 
> So my theory was correct. UE is indeed doing us a favor for deliveries not done til up to 10:30pm or so.





KevinJohnson said:


> The Completed Trips criteria is meant to exclude cancelled trips and non delivered. The promotion is based on order time not delivered time.


Kevin:

My app (in the Promotions tab) specifically says: “Incomplete deliveries won’t count toward your Quest.” I don’t know how much more specific it could be.

Maybe it just hasn’t been “fixed” in my area. And, yes, I prefer to keep the exact (U.S.) location private.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I dont know what the deal is
Monday and Tuesday were great, but yesterday and today have been bad.

So far today, one request in an hour and a half...

Probably gonna go home and play video games soon...


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

I saw first quest in months last week. Many are impossible to achieve. No matter what i try, 3 trips/hour max. anyway, I will take any form of payment I can get. do not get discouraged, just do you best, good things will follow


----------

